# Trying to find the best XC tires combo



## davidnoah1 (Mar 8, 2021)

my stock tires are worn down and i need to pair new tires. 
i am doing mostly technical xc / light trail and looking for something that rolls well and have reasonable traction. i can manage without knobs on the sides as cornering is not really important for me. 
i saw this Editor's picks: best cross country tires combinations - BikeParts.Guide and wondered if that make sense - to put ardent race 2.25 in the front and an ikon 2.2 in the back.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You might get better info from your local forum here of see if there is one on Facebook. You could ask around at local shops or trail heads what people like in your area.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

there's also this place here on mtbr called wheels & tires that's perfect for tire questions. yes, you do have to scroll down the forum list a little bit to find it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

When you post mention your rim inner width. That counts.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I have no experience with any of those tires, sorry .

But I'd also mention what tires your bike came with, and what you're looking for in another tire in comparison (faster rolling, more puncture protection, less weight, etc).


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

“Cornering is not important to me”

Wtf?

What I will typically run: 
Aspens 2.25/ but 2.4 would be good for really chunky trails 
Rocket Ron 2.25 for fast non chunky courses (don’t last long)
Rekon race (what I am running front and rear on all bikes now)
Ikon 2.35 (huge volume for chunk) good on rear of hardtails because of this 
Racing ray/Racing Ralph combo
Forekaster 2.35 - great for wet and damp rocks/roots
Nobby nics 2.35 great all a rounder on the end of the XC spectrum. 


Tires I would tell people not run but have:
Minion SS
Ardent race
Ardent
xR3

Tires I have run, enjoy but probably won’t use any more because there are better alternatives listed above:

Xr2
Fast track 2.3
X kings






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

"i am doing mostly technical xc / light trail and looking for something that rolls well and have reasonable traction. " ??


get a pair of conti trail kings ...done.

they do it all and aren't pigs on pavement/flat either


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I use Ikon front and rear 2.35. Really like them. More grip than I expected but still roll very fast


----------

